

Why not REST? - motiejus
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/capnproto/E32VcpDidTQ/wIJWzVT7kdkJ

======
angersock
Author makes some decent points, but I'll respectfully disagree.

For the "increment a thing" case, you could CRUD and create an "interaction
request", which is digested later to later do exactly what was requested. This
avoids breaking the REST principle at all--you simply treat the high-level
semantic operations as their own objects. Now, whether or not this makes your
API and design bloated is a different question; that said, it does fit nicely
with REST.

Most of their other points have a similar rebuttal: problem is not using REST,
but instead using it at the wrong level.

